# Achat IPhone 5S



## Clem84 (1 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous !

J'envisage très prochainement d'acheter un IPhone 5S (couleur or, 32 GB de stockage).
Cependant, cette couleur du téléphone n'étant plus à la vente, je suis obligé de passer par le marché de l'occasion.
Après avoir effectué quelques recherches, j'ai sélectionné deux offres dont voici les liens :

http://www.fnac.com/Apple-iPhone-5s-32-Go-Or/a6585565/w-4?CtoPid=437649
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Apple-iPhone...938190?hash=item35fd6b5bce:g:U9YAAOSwZ8ZW2QZD 

J'hésite beaucoup car le premier provient du Royaume-Uni mais est reconditionné, le second est importé de Hong Kong et semble neuf.
Ayant une préférence pour les produits neufs (on ne sait jamais...), je pencherais plutôt vers le 5S chinois mais j'ai tout de même quelques doutes : pensez-vous qu'une offre comme celle-là est fiable ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Clem


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Avril 2016)

Attention, lorsqu'il vient de Hong Kong tu es dans l'obligation légale de payer les droits de douane et d'importation, conséquent... Tu pas passer au travers mais cela veut dire illégalité, et potentiellement refus de garantie...


----------



## Clem84 (1 Avril 2016)

Ah d'accord je ne savais pas, et tout ceci indépendamment des frais de port ?

J'ai entendu dire qu'il y avait des problèmes de réseau mobile lorsque l'on utilise un portable anglais en France, est-ce vrai ?

Au passage merci de ta réponse Moumou


----------

